# Venison Jalapeno Cheese Sausage Recipe



## honeycat1963 (Dec 1, 2008)

Soon bow hunting season will be opening in WI and I was looking for a new sausage recipe to try. Just had to share as this looks and sounds so good. http://griffinsgrub.wordpress.com/2013/03/25/venison-jalapeno-cheese-sausage/


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Our butcher made jalapeno-cheese bratwurst out of some of our venison and it was good. However, the blueberry-maple venison bratwurst he makes is our favorite!


----------

